# 2 Females fighting over a Male



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, I've got 3 reds in a 75, 1 male and 2 females.
The male and one of the females (alpha) have been throwing batches of eggs about every 1-2 weeks. I ve noticed that every time the male starts making the nest the female that has not ever layed eggs tries to " get in on the action " but is always chased away by the other "alpha" female.
This time the alpha got her ass kicked by the other female, so badly i had to devide her from the other two. It looks like now the male and the new "alpha" female are getting ready to spawn.
My question is should I try and get another male so that there are 2 males to 2 females... or should i remove one of the females and only have the 2 in the tank??? I heard that having only 2 p's can also be a problem.

Both females are almost always full of eggs, so i was thinking that if there was another male, there could be the possibility of both pairs spawning and it would lesson the aggression between the two females? What u guys think???


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

.....woah.....the male must me sexy!!


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

PIMP


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

worth a shot but how you going to know if its a male?
wes


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

three options:

-you can add a male to minimize the fighting a bit, but then again, how would you know that it's a definite male? (unless you buy it from someone who knows that it's a male..and doesn't lie to you and sell you another female or is clueless). Besides, how do you know that the second male won't try to dominate the first one? I'm sure the first male would be pissed because the second one is trying to steal his woman or "ho". hehehe









-you can take out one of the females and watch if there are any aggression going on between the pair after spawning. if not, then that's a good sign.









-if you have no other tanks available to house the second female (and you don't want to sell it) or have no money to get another "male", then let the two females battle it out. hehehe...j/k

i hope this helps....oh, feel free to disagree with me people...hehehe


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. Just let them be the strongest survive remember, thats how piranha are. The stonger female will be the one that gets to lay eggs. I had my alpha female lay eggs for 3 months and then she got kicked out of the process by the other female which now lays eggs and has been for 3 weeks. They will be fine in the tank. You can tell if they are female when they are breeding cause they females bellies get very large due to eggs. I have a batch a week 1 dad, 2 moms.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

maybee its 2 males fighting for the female.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

2 females raping the male...woah....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think even adding a second male fish, the females will still fight. I have 2 pair in the same tank, the females fight anyway, and always switch around sides, the males stay on the same sides of the tank all the time...


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

id like to keep it the way it is now but im scared that one of the females will get killed... I know for shure that there are two females.. last night the male spawned with the other female.

here is the new pair.... and the old female thats beat up.....

View attachment 77830

View attachment 77831

View attachment 77832


Tanks under are all fry.....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Man that female got beat to sh*t didnt she. That sucks. sh*t happens though. My male got it bad by my one eyed female 2 weeks ago. They locked jaws man it was horrible looking. He looks like a grandpa with no teeth on one side of his face. I have 3 females that I know of and 2 males that I know of. Only the one male and 2 largest femal lay eggs. The one eyed beatch is to blind to figure anything out so gets pissed.

And by the way I had another batch this morning when I got home. Alot this time too. Man I love it need more tanks.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they're unpredictable man, it's thier nature. Over-aggression ended my breeding fun, but yours will probably be fine.

I wish I could have gotten a corpse pic, she was a beast.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

damn nice p,s


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

pimp male, im sure hes down for either one. ;]


----------

